# My Testing Canon 17-55 F2.8 APSC vs Canon 24-70 F2.8 i L Lens



## hkfreelancephotographer (Oct 18, 2012)

I keep testing the 24-70 L because I am kind of disappointed with its performance compare with my APSC much cheaper lens. 

This is my lens test of Canon 17-55 F2.8 APSC vs Canon L 24-70 F2.8 i.

I bought a second hand L lens from a shop because I just bought a full frame camera. Wanting to find out if the Canon L 24-70 F2.8 is as sharp as they all say I have conducted this simple test.

Both photos are taken on a Canon 60D in raw within an identical environment on a tripod trigger by timer to eliminate any chance of handheld shakiness. Both are taken at near their highest focal lens i.e. 55 for the Canon 17-55 & 65 for the Canon 24-70.

Shutter Speed – 1/40 sec
Aperture – 2.8
ISO – 400








Article Canon 17-55 F2.8 APSC vs Canon L 24-70 F2.8

http://hkfreelancephotographer.com/lens-test-between-canon-17-55-f2-8-apsc-vs-canon-l-24-70-f2-8-2/


----------



## Axilrod (Oct 18, 2012)

I had similar results when I compared the two, the 17-55 actually seemed a bit sharper than the 24-70.


----------

